# How do you pm someone?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have no Idea what or how to do it. 

Thanks for the help,Slingshot28


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Slingshot28 said:


> I have no Idea what or how to do it.
> 
> Thanks for the help,Slingshot28


If you click on someone’s name, it should give you the option to message them….least using the Tapatalk app it does 

This is what I get when I click your name.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

if you are on a pc you can click on their picture and then "







start conversation" the "start conversation" is about in the middle of this image


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You are welcome


----------

